# crazy enough to wade tomorrow in the rain/ wind



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Title says it all..... Who is going tomorrow?? Fish gotta eat right?? Lol


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll be trying a Walk in Wade in the morning.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm gonna do the same. Driving down from Houston. I've had some good luck before in the rain. Conditions not gonna be ideal but fish are still gonna eat. Tide movement looks Ok
Gus


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah, I'll be heading to West Bay from Houston as well. Wind should be helping my casting distance where I'll be fishing. I've fished that area with winds blowing at 20-25MPH before...we'll see how it goes.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Buzz13 said:


> Yeah, I'll be heading to West Bay from Houston as well. Wind should be helping my casting distance where I'll be fishing. I've fished that area with winds blowing at 20-25MPH before...we'll see how it goes.


Good luck!! I'll be in west bay area also. White gmc truck! Be safe! 
Gus


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Good Luck to as well Gus. Be safe and stay dry. Grey Ford Escape or White Ford truck. Let me know how you do.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Sounds good. I'll post my report when I get back


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I would if I didn't live 3 hours from the water and it wasn't deer season!



Buzz13 said:


> Yeah, I'll be heading to West Bay from Houston as well. Wind should be helping my casting distance where I'll be fishing. I've fished that area with winds blowing at 20-25MPH before...we'll see how it goes.


Don't throw downwind in big wind!! Quarter or cross it man, quarter or cross! Lol


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

sotexhookset said:


> I would if I didn't live 3 hours from the water and it wasn't deer season!
> 
> Don't throw downwind in big wind!! Quarter or cross it man, quarter or cross! Lol[/QUOTE
> 
> Ill catch em for ya! lol:rybka:


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

How did you do?


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Caught a handful of flounders, biggest 21". kept my two and released 6... Too bad it's not Dec 15. Not bad for a windy day.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Buzz13 said:


> How did you do?


Buzz, how did you do?


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

I caught a 22" 3# trout and 18" trout on white with chartreuse Fatboy.


----------



## tomballplugger (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice guys! I really enjoy reading reports when people tough it out in hard conditions with success


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Gonna give it another go this Saturday.


----------

